# Muted Taste help ?



## DurbanThroatHit (20/5/17)

Hi All !

So Im running 26g nichrome80 with cotton bacon v2 in the ijoy maxo tri-post deck setup. Coil came in at .21

I re-wicked today after dry burning pinching, scratching etc and the vape gives this funky taste. I cant explain it but not sure whether its the coils or the re-wick. Now the funky taste is gone and i cant taste anything ! Just clouds. Let it rest for an hour and still no flavour.

Anybody got any ideas ?


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/17)

Dry burn your coils, then when it's glowing hot dunk in some water to clean it out 

Rewick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes (20/5/17)

If that doesn't work, rebuild.


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (20/5/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Dry burn your coils, then when it's glowing hot dunk in some water to clean it out
> 
> Rewick



When you say dunk, must the water also be warm? and should i submerge the whole deck ? and obviously i should remove the atty from the mod ?


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (20/5/17)

Quakes said:


> If that doesn't work, rebuild.


 
Coils are 3 days old, however Ive heard dry burning sometimes causes oxidation on the wire, could this be the funky taste?


----------



## Quakes (20/5/17)

I just hold the coils under a running tap when they red hot, then I burn them again till they red hot and under tap again. Just don't fire while in water.
I don't get funky taste when I clean my coils, just try burn and in water about 3 times, then re-wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/5/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

